# snoway lexan plows



## Jason_S (Dec 30, 2000)

I'd like to know how much some of you guys paid for your snoway lexan plows. Include length and price of setup if possible. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

I paid a total of $3100 for my 7.5' Steel SnoWay 25-Series with Lights. I think, if I would've gone with the lexan 25-series without lights, it would've been about $2500 or so. Steel and Lexan were both the same price. I have to say though... I'm VERY happy with mine.

-Tim


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

i hve 3 of them a 6'8" one on my moms truck and a 25 series 7'6" on my truck i paid 2800 with lights un installed
and 2350 for my moms plow w/o lights


----------



## Skookum (Sep 8, 2000)

I do not have a Snoway, But I did price one this fall (Almost bought it). It was a 25 series, I think they are called Preditor series. It was 8' lexan without lights. I was told steel and lexan was same price. I think, I recall there was a option for a heavier gauge lexan for a few dollars more that I opted for, as well as some other heavy upgrade, but I can not remember what it was for sure, maybe a frame piece.

Anyway, price was right at $3,000 not installed.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I would recomend is that you have it installed, it took me about 4 hours and a box of knuckle bandaids to do the one on my moms truck. also if you get one get the lexan moldboard it is indestructible( i havent broke it, and i am hard on equiptment) and it weights less about 30% less then steel, i havent had a problem with my 7'6" in 2 seasons, and like tim i am verry happy with mine


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Actually, SnoWay told me that the weight difference between steel and lexan moldboards is only about 15-20lbs. But, with steel, you would need the light kit, which would add about another 50-lbs. That must be the 30% weight difference you were talking about... just ignore me, I'm tired.

-Tim


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

*beep beep*

i have never seen a uzi fired out of a car window, at least i think i havent


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

A friend of mine sent me an e-mail with a list of funny bumper stickers... that one caught my eye.

Maybe I'll post em all for everyone.

-Tim


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

If you do get one get the lights. You may think the lights will go through the lexan but after a while the lexan will fade and plus when snow sticks on the lexan your lights won't shine through. Did any of you find that after a while the plow seems to bonce a little more when I gets broken in?


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Yes, I've noticed that too. Keep an eye on all the mounting bolts. Make sure they're not coming loose at all. Also, check your owners manual. I remember reading a section about adjustment after break-in. That may be it.

-Tim


----------



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

The weight difference between steel and lexan is negligible. Get the light kit even if you buy lexan. Your headlights won't shine through the blade bright enough. We tried it, and ended up buying the light kit. The dealer tried to charge us $600 but we paid $300, which was the price if you bought the kit up-front.

Oh, the Lexan may be "bulletproof" but we punched a hole in it our second season while plowing. Hit either a curb, or a tree stump. They replaced it free under warranty.

They can be a PITA to put connect when plowing, and the bolts can come loose and need to be checked for tightness.

The controls move the blade quickly, they're lightweight, and the downpressure is helpful in scraping. However, having used them for a few years, we feel they are best suited to "light-commercial" use and for 1/2 tons or sport-utes. 

Our future plows will be Vee's (Boss or Western).


----------



## CCSwanson (Sep 1, 2000)

I bought a 9ft Sno Way with lexan for right at 2700.00 installed with no light bar I am very happy with it


----------

